# NW vs NE or Sth



## vig (Jan 22, 2010)

[No message]


----------



## teetime72 (Jan 22, 2010)

As I had to pull out last year the same course will still be new to me,but will play anywhere.Something to look forward to.


----------



## forefortheday (Jan 22, 2010)

Me and last years nearest the pin on the 18th winner (as he still reminds me) Duncan are in Vig.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2010)

Any idea on dates?


----------



## KeefG (Jan 22, 2010)

i'm in, not fussed where to be honest!


----------



## drawboy (Jan 22, 2010)

Count me in lads please.


----------



## GB72 (Jan 22, 2010)

Depending on dates I could certainly be willing to play for the NW again.


----------



## Timberbonce (Jan 22, 2010)

Defo up for it again. Same course or somwhere different, i'm not fussy.


----------



## Whereditgo (Jan 22, 2010)

I'll be there! I voted for same course, but will play anywhere.


----------



## centuryg5 (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes,Im in.      my motto,"play anywhere" dont mind, if it is the same course.


----------



## intherough (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd love to be involved


----------



## evita4 (Jan 23, 2010)

Count me in again, not too bothered where.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd be interested if Leicester's considered far enough north or south to be in any of the areas!


----------



## RGDave (Jan 23, 2010)

Depending on dates I could certainly be willing to play for the NW
		
Click to expand...

Me too.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 23, 2010)

Depends on dates. In principal I could play. Is Watford in the North East?


----------



## RGDave (Jan 23, 2010)

Depends on dates. In principal I could play. Is Watford in the North East?
		
Click to expand...

I think you'll find Watford is in the North West.....just over the border from Flintshire....


----------



## toonarmy (Jan 23, 2010)

Dates and commitments depending, count me in.

I have a reputation to restore!


----------



## peanut (Jan 23, 2010)

would be up for this..


----------



## Yerman (Jan 23, 2010)

Prefer a weekend, last years course was in great condition and very handy for the motorway, weather was perfect, and I played like a tw#t, love to give it another run.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 23, 2010)

Im in for a rematch, what about NW  side for the rematch.
But not bothered as long as its sunny.


----------



## Yerman (Jan 24, 2010)

Im in for a rematch, what about NW  side for the rematch.
But not bothered as long as its sunny.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you mean NW Morrocco?


----------



## gjbike (Jan 25, 2010)

A Change of course would be nice, any dates in mind???


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 25, 2010)

Morrocco sounds fine a bit far for a day trip though.
What about Fathers day again? when is it this year?
Mid Yorks did us proud last year, any one play at Blackley GC? Its just outside Manchester and right beside the motorway.


----------



## tincup (Jan 25, 2010)

I am happy just to go with the majority and dependant on dates I will be there again


----------



## vig (Jan 25, 2010)

So out of the interested, When?


----------



## leewestrudd1 (Jan 25, 2010)

i would be interested in beefing up the ranks of NE,date permitting,work for myself so it could work out too expensive if during the week.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 25, 2010)

How about Tone Capone's place? Is it any good?
Where is he anyway, haven't read him for ages


----------



## Doh (Jan 26, 2010)

Morrocco sounds fine a bit far for a day trip though.
What about Fathers day again? when is it this year?
Mid Yorks did us proud last year, any one play at Blackley GC? Its just outside Manchester and right beside the motorway.
		
Click to expand...


Played at Blackley in an alliance match last year lots of internal OOB. Would not be my choice.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jan 26, 2010)

never noticed the oob that much, just looked at the card again.
Do remember there was a lot of water hazards with no chance of retreiving your ball as they were covered in thick weed.
it is a nice testing course.
But was just looking for a course near to the M62.


----------



## tincup (Jan 26, 2010)

Tone Capones is quite a nice course, we visit each  year with a society, but I dont think it is as easily accessible from the motorway as vigs place


----------



## Doh (Jan 26, 2010)

never noticed the oob that much, just looked at the card again.
Do remember there was a lot of water hazards with no chance of retreiving your ball as they were covered in thick weed.
it is a nice testing course.
But was just looking for a course near to the M62.
		
Click to expand...



Yeh understand GJ


----------



## TonyN (Jan 28, 2010)

I'd be up for a rematch, would have to be on home soil this year though!


----------



## vig (Jan 28, 2010)

Oky doky, so if it is going west of the pennines, is there a volunteer to take on the responsibility from that side?


----------



## gjbike (Jan 29, 2010)

If no one wants to organize it I will, (must be mad) but the problem is what day of the week you want to play. The problem is that playing on a Sunday is that there is a limit choice most of the private clubs round Manchester are members and guests only at weekend so a weekday would be better maybe a Wednesday or a Friday?
 Once we know which day and month would be best then we could look at which courses, unless someoneâ€™s has a better idea.
Just been looking at the poll and the last to 2 weeks in June seen to favour


----------



## drawboy (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm not used to this but as a thought,is it worth playing a course that accepts 2 fore 1 vouchers or similar. There is one in this months mag.Would they accept them for larger groups?


----------



## mono217 (Jan 29, 2010)

Dates depending, count me in.


----------



## tonecapone (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi guys count me in,will play anywhere


----------

